# Green tripe sources



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I have been feeding Benny raw and he is doing great but I have yet to







green tripe to his diet because I cannot find it in any stores. All they have is the bleached tripe which I have not bought because I heard that the nutrients have been taken out. I want to add it to Benny;s diet because i have heard it is very good so I just ordered 5 cans of it fro, Sitstay,com for $10.00 but the shipping was $8.50, Where do those of you who feed green tripe get it? Does it matter if it comes from beef, cow or venison?


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Okay ... "I have yet to *censored* green tripe to his diet"?? How in the world did you get censored there???? LOL

Greentripe.com is in California by the way.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

Where is CA are you? If you are in Southern CA you can look into joining the SoCal BARF group. We get a price break on the tripe and can buy it in smaller quantities.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

We get ours from greentripe.com - it is near Hollister.


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

I get mine from APlaceforPaws.com
Good prices, a bit far to ship for you though.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Jason Lin said:


> Okay ... "I have yet to *censored* green tripe to his diet"?? How in the world did you get censored there???? LOL
> ]
> <span style="color: #000099">
> Hmmm i probably had typos! the censored word was supposed at be "add" but the "s" is right next to the D on the keyboard and I was in a hurry and didn't proof read, Sorry!
> ...


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Debbieg
> 
> <span style="color: #000099">
> Hmmm i probably had typos! the censored word was supposed at be "add" but the "s" is right next to the D on the keyboard and I was in a hurry and didn't proof read, Sorry!
> ...












I used to buy mine from Hare Today, but the shipping killed me. My raw dealer sells 2 pound chubs for $2.40 so that's where I get it now....and occasionally some canned (for when we travel) if I'm ordering something else from Sit Stay.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Tiffany, what brand do you use?

~Kristin


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

The raw chubs are Blue Ridge Beef.

The canned is Tripett either the beef, lamb or venison tripe. I tried the canned by Solid Gold and it was more dogfood than tripe, so I never use that now.


----------

